
A Glimpse Inside Ron Conway’s Virtual Venture Firm - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.pehub.com/62838/a-glimpse-inside-ron-conways-virtual-venture-firm/
======
robk
Good article. Great to see how things have come up for them since being called
a has-been in 2001.

